# hunting for chargers



## Savage25ss (Oct 2, 2005)

I am searching for a good charger. one that does exactly what is says it will do. I am looking for the following features; ac/dc,2 outputs, discharge mode, memory of settings for a certain pack, lcd display. I am looking for your opinions and experiences, as well as reviews and sources for chargers. I bought a $50 duratrax piranha digital peak charger that fried out and was replaced by a brand new one that never worked. I don't want to get burned again!!


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

I too have to ask your opinions of what you like and don't like.


My experience. 

1 Dyanamite Twin Peak charger (dual battery charge)
1 MRC969 Dual Charger (dual battery charge)
1 LRP Pulsar Comp (single output)

The twin peak was a waste of time even for basic bashing. My experience only but it performed so poorly I couldn't even sell it.

The MRC969 does the job but with a max of 5A's with the included power supply and the max of 4.5A's with a DC supply I'm not happy. I have a bulldog 30A supply and the 969 won't do 4.5A's to each channel even though it states it will. Works great as a single charger as well as a rx/tx battery charger. Not what I want for full time.

Seriously looking into the Duratrax ICE charger as it looks fantastic. Downsides in your case: single charge capability and DC power only.

Just bashing around and not looking to race.. then the 969 might be a nice ticket. If racing is coming or around the corner invest in something a bit better. In fact, if your looking for a 969 shoot me a PM and I'll give you more details.

-Ryan
eri3f0g


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

If you are looking for the BEST charger it IS the CE turbo gfx!!! Does disscharge,chrage,cycle your packs runs your motors and tells you what amps you motor is pulling!! That is the way to go in my oppinion i own one and will NEVER buy any other charger.

Brandon Snyder


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

For those features dual output = two chargers


----------



## pokey (Sep 28, 2005)

I just ordered the MRC777, at only $98 from Sheldon's it was a deal I hope. It has dual input and output, and discharging. But instead of only 5 amps from the power supply like the 969, it has 10 amp power. 

Jeremy C.


----------



## Savage25ss (Oct 2, 2005)

I just saw the mrc777 listed at $140, so $100 sounds much better to me! Where do I find Sheldons? I was looking into these and the 969, but wanted to see other options. I don't have to push 5amps to 2 packs at the same time to be happy. where do I find the ec, and for how much? Keep it coming, and thanks guys!


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

I guess some good advice would be to make a list of what you _must_ have the charger do.

Generally I would think you want the charger to handle at least 8 cells so you can charge your radio pack. Have a variable amp rate so you can charge your AA's at low amps up to whatever you want to charge your sub C's at. Ability to adjust the Mv peak setting for different battery types.

Do lipo's matter to you.. then you must get a charger capable of charging them. 

Already sounds like it must be able to do two batteries at a time.

How much money do you want to spend?

I've been happy with my 969 but for the last year it's pretty much only charged my receiver and transmitter packs and I've kept my sub C's on the LRP charger. Now that the girlfriend wants to race I'll be moving up to another charger so I can have at least two batt's on at 5+ amps.

Good luck!


----------

